# Leichte, minimalistische Knieschützer (-strümpfe)



## ufp (3. September 2017)

Hi.
Leichte Knieschützer, dh leicht, kompakt, minimales Packmaß; wenn's leicht geht auch atmungsaktiv sowie eine gute Schutzwirkung.
Bei letzterem muss man halt Abstriche machen. Andererseits, besser die leichten als gar keine.

Da ich jetzt, für die "typische" schnelle kurze (agressive ) Feierabendrunde, mir auch mal so Dinger leisten bzw probieren will, habe ich lange gesucht, und möchte nun die derzeit aktuellsten Knieschützer "erwähnen". Also mit Hersteller Name, Link und Preis.

Ich bitte um Ergänzung und, wenn jemand diese Knieschützer in Verwendung hat, einen Bericht oder einen Link zu einem Bericht zu posten. Danke.

(Ein etwas älterer Thread befindet sich hier).

SIXSIXONE Recon Knieschoner ca 65€
G-Form Pro-X Knee Pads ca 75€
Ähnliche, von TSG: Joint KNEE-SLEEVE ca 62-70€
aber dann *doch **unterschiedlich* (va im Gewicht ).
Leatt Knee Guard 3DF AirFlex ca 71€
Alpinestars Paragon Knee Protector 45$
Wenn die 300 Gramm stimmen, dann sind sie nicht mehr so leicht wie andere (allerdings ein alter Test aus 2015).
Race Face Charge Leg Knieschoner/ ca 32€
Race Face Charge Sub-Zero Leg - Knieschoner ca 45€
7 Protection 7iDP Covert Knieschoner ca 68€
7 Protection 7iDP Transition Knieschoner ca 60€
Dakine Slayer Knee Pads Knie Protektor ca 70€
ION Bike Protection K_Sleeve Knieschoner ca 42€ (für 2018 ist ein neuer angekündigt); der 2017 hat, im Gegensatz zu den anderen minimalistischen Knieschützer, auch noch einen Klettverschluß.

Vorläufiges Fazit: Die Leatt 3DF AirFlex sind mit ca 250 Gramm wohl die leichtesten?


----------



## decay (3. September 2017)

ixs Flow würde ich noch dazunehmen. Maschinenwäsche geht, man sollte aber lieber Handwäsche machen laut Anleitung.

Ein kurzer Vergleichstest hier mit ein paar der o.a. Schoner.

http://enduro-mtb.com/der-beste-mtb-knieschoner-leichte-modelle/

RaceFace Charge und Charge Subzero sind ganz 'nett' für klassische Winterrunden als besserer Knieling und gegen Abschürfungen. Die Subzero hab ich, greife aber fast nur noch zu den Flows, die merkt man tatsächlich kaum. Man hat klar etwas mehr Schweißentwicklung als ohne oder nur mit einer 3/4 Bib.

Neben der reinen Schutzwirkung nehme ich sie auch oft nur weils mir zu kalt ist her.

Fox Launch Enduro
Sweet Protection Bearsuit Knee Guard - 105g - https://sweetprotection.com/sp_no/b.../protective-gear/bearsuit-knee-guards#217=361


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (4. September 2017)

Ich habe die Ion K-Sleeve für's CC-HT, meine Freundin hat sowohl die Race Face Charge für ihr CC-HT als auch die ixs Flow für ihr AM-Fully.

Die RaceFace sind wenig mehr als Knielinge mit ein bißchen Cordura drauf. Halten auch nicht wirklich gut, weil zu kurz.
Die Ion haben ein bißchen Padding unter dem Cordura, das verhindert zumindest mal blaue Flecken bei leichten Crashs. Sehr angenehm zu tragen.
Die ixs hingegen sind vollwertige Knieschoner, aber ohne zusätzliche Pads an den Seiten. Relativ leicht und gute Passform.

Auch noch gut: Ion K_Lite. Sind ganz ähnlich wie die ixs.


----------



## pacechris (11. September 2017)

Was meint ihr denn zu den hier:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/Charge-Leg-Knie-Schienbeinschoner-p37143/


----------



## Pilatus (11. September 2017)

die fahre ich im Winter als Knieling. Mit dem Vorteil, das sie etwas Schutz bieten.
Es ist eher mehr Knieling zum Warmhalten als ein Schoner zum schützen


----------



## pacechris (11. September 2017)

Ich suche was leichtes für Knie und Schienbein, hab so ein Talent dafür immer irgendwo an Ästen hängen zu bleiben. 
Besonders in kommenden ruchtschigen Jahreszeit.

Was ist besser Kien und Schienbein in einem oder beide einzeln?


----------



## MrBrightside (11. September 2017)

pacechris schrieb:


> Ich suche was leichtes für Knie und Schienbein, hab so ein Talent dafür immer irgendwo an Ästen hängen zu bleiben.
> Besonders in kommenden ruchtschigen Jahreszeit.
> 
> Was ist besser Kien und Schienbein in einem oder beide einzeln?


zwar sehr teuer...

https://www.alltricks.de/F-11940-pr...cvX7tMAhzJGJnK55WLviS0aArdkEALw_wcB#ectrans=1


----------



## imfluss (11. September 2017)

http://www.amplifisports.com/de/cat...otektoren-7000/prod/knee-buffer-black-143139/

Gut+günstig.
Fahr selber die Alpinestars, kleines Review:

+ gute Passform
+ kaum spürbares Gewicht
- nach mehrmonatigem Gebrauch werden sie "locker" und rutschen leichter nach unten
- ca. 1-2 cm Verschiebung des Schutzpolsters im Schoner selber nach unten

Würde ihnen 7.5/10 Punkten geben.


----------



## pacechris (13. September 2017)

Die Race Face Charge Protektoren sind schon mal nix, da kann man auch Knielinge und lange socken anziehen...


----------



## Florent29 (14. September 2017)

pacechris schrieb:


> Die Race Face Charge Protektoren sind schon mal nix, da kann man auch Knielinge und lange socken anziehen...



Hab ich oben ja schon geschrieben: "_Die RaceFace sind wenig mehr als Knielinge mit ein bißchen Cordura drauf. Halten auch nicht wirklich gut, weil zu kurz."_

Die Ion K_Sleeve sind ganz gut, haben ein kleines bißchen mehr Schutz als die Charge und dazu noch einen Latz fürs Schienbein. Richtige Protektoren sind das aber auch nicht.


----------



## pacechris (14. September 2017)

Das hab ich überlesen. Werde mal die Ion K_Sleeve testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (15. September 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Die Ion K_Sleeve sind ganz gut...



Fährst du die? Ich hatte sie nur mal anprobiert und für wahrscheinlich zu warm befunden, weil sie wie halterlose Strümpfe über den ganzen Oberschenkel gehen... Ist das im Sommer noch angenehm? Ich dachte, dann kann ich auch einen kürzeren mit besserem Kniepad nehmen...


----------



## Florent29 (15. September 2017)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Fährst du die? Ich hatte sie nur mal anprobiert und für wahrscheinlich zu warm befunden, weil sie wie halterlose Strümpfe über den ganzen Oberschenkel gehen... Ist das im Sommer noch angenehm? Ich dachte, dann kann ich auch einen kürzeren mit besserem Kniepad nehmen...



Ja, ich fahre die ganz gerne, auch im Sommer. Ich bin aber eh ein Fan von Baselayern- mit den Teilen an lasse ich einfach die längere Kompressionsunterhose weg und ziehe nur eine Sportboxer an. Kommt aufs Gleiche raus.

Der Vorteil des "hohen" Abschlusses ist, dass die Dinger bombenfest haften bleiben und kein bißchen rutschen. Das ist bei kürzeren Knieling-Schoner-Hybriden oft ein Problem.


----------



## Florent29 (15. September 2017)

Foto dazu:



 Da sieht man, wie weit die runtergehen (ich hab seeeehr lange Beine) - die Polsterung geht bis an den unteren Rand der Schoner, die obere Hälfte des Schienbeins ist also geschützt. Bei jemand mit kürzeren Beinen sogar noch mehr.


----------



## pacechris (15. September 2017)

Wie man an deinem Schienbein sehen kann könnte er noch ein paar cm weiter runter gehen 
Ist das Bild vom Sigma Marathon in Neustadt?


----------



## Florent29 (15. September 2017)

pacechris schrieb:


> Wie man an deinem Schienbein sehen kann könnte er noch ein paar cm weiter runter gehen



Das ist von den Flats auf dem Enduro, da hab ich die K_Sleeve eh nicht an. Dann doch lieber die K_Pact, besser ist das.



pacechris schrieb:


> Ist das Bild vom Sigma Marathon in Neustadt?



Ja.


----------



## pacechris (15. September 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Ja.



Wusste ich doch das ich den untergrund kenne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (15. September 2017)

pacechris schrieb:


> Wusste ich doch das ich den untergrund kenne



Bist du da auch mitgefahren dieses Jahr?

Du solltest mal meinen rechten Oberschenkel sehen...oder meine rechte Schulter...oder oder oder  Wo gehobelt wird, fallen Späne...


----------



## decay (15. September 2017)

Neu gibts wohl den Flow jetzt auch mit Reißverschluß, sehr geil: http://bike.ixs.com/de/shop/flow-zip-knieschoner


----------



## pacechris (15. September 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Bist du da auch mitgefahren dieses Jahr?
> 
> Du solltest mal meinen rechten Oberschenkel sehen...oder meine rechte Schulter...oder oder oder  Wo gehobelt wird, fallen Späne...


Ja, sogar sturzfrei 

.....schienbein, Knie, Hüfte, Schulter, Rücken hatte ich diese Jahr auch schon auf...... SaarschleifenMarathon bin ich mit eine Steißbeinprellung gefahren, mir lang das fürs erste. Daher auch die suche nach Protektoren


----------



## pacechris (15. September 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Neu gibts wohl den Flow jetzt auch mit Reißverschluß, sehr geil: http://bike.ixs.com/de/shop/flow-zip-knieschoner



Das sieht gut aus, wenn der Reisverschluss nach innen gut abgeschirmt ist. Schade das der nicht noch übers Schienbein geht


----------



## Florent29 (15. September 2017)

pacechris schrieb:


> Ja, sogar sturzfrei



Oh, in Neustadt war ich auch sturzfrei. Die fetten Crahs baue ich eigentlich nie in Rennen, sondern immer dann, wenn ich nach einem langen Tag auf dem Bike noch ein letztes Mal irgendeinen Pipifax-Trail runterfahre 



pacechris schrieb:


> SaarschleifenMarathon bin ich mit eine *Steißbeinprellung* gefahren, mir lang das fürs erste. Daher auch die suche nach Protektoren



Ich bin kein Arzt...aber ich meine doch, dass dir da Knieprotektoren nicht viel helfen werden...


----------



## pacechris (15. September 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Arzt...aber ich meine doch, dass dir da Knieprotektoren nicht viel helfen werden...





Ich tue mir auch meistens beim gerade aus fahren oder beim irgendwo locker runter fahren weh.


----------



## Florent29 (15. September 2017)

Meine Dreundin fährt die ixs Flow (hans rey edition) und ist sehr zufrieden - das x-matter Zeugs, aus dem die Pads gemacht sind, kann richtig was! (Ich habe auch einen Rückenprotektor aus dem Zeug, leicht, passt sich gut an und man hat ein sicheres Gefühl). Mir würden die Flow allerdings zu kurz ausfallen, aber ich hab auch längere Beine.


----------

